# How big will my girl get?



## blroberts86 (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi, I'm new to pitbull ownership and rescued my pup from a neglectful situation. I do not have any paperwork on her and do not know her exact blood line, but she is a 45lb, 26" tall, 32" long from nose to base of her tail (so not including tail length), and is 8.5 months old. Her growth seems to have plateaued. She has not gained much weight in about a month or two. She is about the same height as my buddy's female (who is 3 years old and 53lb), but lacks the muscle mass. I have heard it may take up to 2 years for them to fully fill out, but I'm no breeder so I was wondering if anyone could offer me some insight. Thanks for the help. A picture of my dog and my buddy's dog is attached.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Is that the height at her shoulders? If so 26" is rather big. She probably won't get taller. Her weight depends on genetics. She will be her finale weight between 2-4yrs.


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

With the photo and the info provided, 55 pounds seems like the end weight. That's depending on normal eating and working out.
Most of my dogs never gained more than 5-10 pounds after they were 8 months old. The dog looks more pitty than bully.


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

Good looking dogs!!!


----------



## blroberts86 (Aug 15, 2010)

The height is from floor to the top of her head...shoulder height is 20" on Koa (on the left)...Ani is 18"....also the head size on Koa is much smaller, i'm assuming that changes as they mature?

I'm a triathlete and since these dogs are so high strung I take em on pretty much every run with me (I built Koa up to her distance so as not to injure her during her main growth phase). So she gets PLENTY of exercise and her bowl is never empty, so she gets plenty of food, and treats when she is good. The owner of Ani guesses Koa will be about 60-65lb at her end weight. And I want her to get bigger and more muscular...i suppose time will tell. Thanks for all the help


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

ok that height sounds better I looked at that and was like wholey moley thats a tall pit but she is average height. im gonna say in good shape your dog should be around 55lbs.


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

Well, from your training I think she's the size you need. Just like people, too big and they have more white muscle fiber, good for strength and explosion but bad for endurance. Well balanced bulldogs are a mix of both and end up in the 50 pound range. From experience, I've had a 70 pound gamebred dog that lacked the stamina of all my others.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

I like that one on the left! (cute markings)


----------



## blroberts86 (Aug 15, 2010)

great. thanks for all the help!


----------



## BayaTheGray (Jul 25, 2013)

My female pitbull is 10 months old, about 38 lbs, 23 in long and 18.5 in tall. Isnt that a little small? Do you think she will grow more?


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

She will start filling out  maybe grow a little more but mostly just filling out


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

holey thread resurrection batman.... Baya try making a new thread one of your own instead of highjacking old thread, you will get more answers and views that way to your paarticular question.


----------

